# Proud Parent!!



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

So as everyone knows, ITS COLD!!!!!! Bella was not wanting to go out to go potty. I ended up putting pee pads down, one at the back door and one in a spare room where I think (cause it's been so long) she had her last accident. We worked together I kept taking her to the pads and said "go potty baby" this morning it was 9.5 here and she wasn't having it. So I had to go to work  I got home and she did it!!!






even made it on the pad!! I'm so proud of her!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Good girl Bella!!!


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

what a good girl!! lol the thintgs we get excited about


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Best poop pic ever!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Good girl Bella! Haha, she pulled down her big girl panties!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

ToniLWilson said:


> So as everyone knows, ITS COLD!!!!!! Bella was not wanting to go out to go potty. I ended up putting pee pads down, one at the back door and one in a spare room where I think (cause it's been so long) she had her last accident. We worked together I kept taking her to the pads and said "go potty baby" this morning it was 9.5 here and she wasn't having it. So I had to go to work  I got home and she did it!!!
> View attachment 180266
> even made it on the pad!! I'm so proud of her!!
> 
> ...


Yay! Good girl, Bella!!! :chili:



littlefluffbabies said:


> what a good girl!! lol the things we get excited about


I know! Only do we seem to celebrate poopies! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

Woo hoo!!!


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

LOL... good job! I don't blame her this weather is ridiculous!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

littlefluffbabies said:


> what a good girl!! lol the thintgs we get excited about


 
:HistericalSmileynly on sm:HistericalSmiley: we soooooooo understand one another:HistericalSmiley:


good girl:aktion033: all your awnties are so proud of you:wub:


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes we do understand!!! I also posted on FB and had a friend say "is nothing sacred!" I said nope, not on social networks  I don't care we are proud of that poopie lol!!!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Makes a parent so proud. I hope you did the "Happy Poopy Dance".


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

That's great! So glad it all worked out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

